# new rail/trail bike?



## clochner (Oct 25, 2010)

Newbie Q. here. I'm looking for a bike to use on long distance rails to trails with the idea of camping along the way but also for slow but not difficult touring this meaning I'd like to take in the view and history of an area etc. and will set no upper speed goal but do not want cheapie junk 'cause I'm not racing. Almost appears to be a 'tweener since local shops look at me like I have 3 eyes(one in the center) Any links or recommendations or even what this class is called would be appreciated. Chris.  I currently live in the Baltimore area.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

The easy answer here is Surly Crosscheck or Long Haul Trucker.

But, check out the Rawland bikes blog... They're putting together some bikes right now for pre-order.

singlecross


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Bunch of bikes could fit that bill. Bianchi Volpe jumps immediately to my mind. 

Will you use panniers or a trailer?


----------



## clochner (Oct 25, 2010)

Which is better from a practical standpoint? I'd think the trailer would be best if you're not going off road; the downside might be a desire to over pack. Opinions? Thanks,Chris.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

You need to look at the touring bikes with 26" wheels. You can search for "RTW" bikes, i.e., round the world. Browse on over to Adventure Cycling!


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

singlecross said:


> The easy answer here is Surly Crosscheck or Long Haul Trucker.
> 
> But, check out the Rawland bikes blog... They're putting together some bikes right now for pre-order.
> 
> singlecross


+1 to the Surly's. . . you can run medium width tires like 700x28's or fatter 35's. Will easily accommodate racks and panniers. The LHT is not lightweight, but is truly a great all-around touring/commuting bike. 

Cyclocross bikes (Crosscheck or others) are also great choices for trail-to-trail rides. "road" type geometry but will take wider tires better suited for packed dirt roads.. .


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

wooglin said:


> Bunch of bikes could fit that bill. Bianchi Volpe jumps immediately to my mind.
> 
> Will you use panniers or a trailer?


Rode most of the Hiawatha trail in Idaho with my Volpe and 2 year old in the Burley trailer this summer. I was using 32c Vittoria Randonuer tires with little issue. The bike was quite stable. I use this bike as my commuter too with rear panniers and find it to be very capable. If I had to do it over again I would try to get a bike with disc brakes, more important here in the rainy pacific northwet. I have since switched to 35c tires and look forward to more gravel/dirt paths/trails. Good luck.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Another bike to consder - The Gunnar Sport - in a perfect world I would own one.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Don't forget to check out things such as the Specialized Sirrius, Tricross or Crosstrail models, Trek FX models, Cannondale Quick or Bad Boy. While the suggestions above are all valid, You're going to be talking a minimum of probably $1,000. Some of the models I have mentioned can be had for $600-850 that will fit your needs, are not total junk and come from "mass produced" retailers with long history. 
There is nothing wrong with Bianchi, Sury, or Gunnar, but in my area, you'd be hard pressed to find a shop that stocks any of those. We've got all the big names around here.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Salsa seems to have some bikes that should work. Check their "Culture" section for ideas:

http://salsacycles.com/culture/ or 
http://salsacycles.com/culture/topic/bikepacking/


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

You are going to have fun with this process.
I live in St. Michaels and I know a couple of shops over your way.
I have a Specialized Tricross and did own a Crosstrail. I bought them at Capital Bicycles in Annapolis. Definately worth the trip down 2 or 97 if you want to check out Specialized.
Kona has at least a couple of dealers in the area. Pedal Pushers off of Ritchey Highway in Severna Park and Proteus. Kona makes cool bikes.
There are some Surly dealers in your are. I am definately going to own a CrossCheck in the near future which makes a great all arounder.
I also own a Sasla Casseroll single speed. Salsa makes a couple of bikes that would be great for you. The Fargo is cool and has disk brakes.
Anyway, have a blast. Sometimes this is the most fun part of owning a bike, the shopping around for one.
Kevin


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

maybe the salsa fargo?


----------



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Check out the Gary Fisher Dual Sport collection from Trek. They offer four different models, all made to ride on the road or off. Looks like mtb but rides like road bike. Much lighter than a mtb. 700c wheelsets,disc brakes, lock out front forks, braze ons for accessories. Perfect for rail-trails. All well under $1000. HTH


----------

